# Gollum depictions differences from "Fellowship of the Ring" vs " Two Towers and Return of the King and Hobbit movies" by Peter Jackson



## Mr.Underhill (Feb 8, 2021)

I think he did it smart on that one. In the book Gollum is depicted as dark.
But realistically if you were in a cave with no sunlight, being pale is most likely to be a thing. But in Fellowship of the Ring movie, Gollum is depicted as dark looking in that one. And then Two Towers is when you finally see him as his iconic design in Peter Jackson movies.

So it was a way to please book goers and the design he wanted at the same time


----------

